# Cant load facebook on my Mac



## D-Lux (Nov 11, 2009)

i have a macbook running OS-X 10.5.8 and a month ago facebook stopped opening on Safari after a year of use.. it says Server Not Found... i could not figure out what the prob was i cleared the cache and cookies and all that jazz but still no good. so i downloaded Firefox and facebook worked fine for a bout a month and now the same message pops up when i try to open it.... so i did the same clearing of everything but still no facebook...

*
its the ONLY web site that does not open!! RRRRGGGGG HEEELPP im jonesing bigtime for more facecrack!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 11, 2009)

Check you DNs settings in system Preferences->Network, Advanced and see if you have a Trojan. Plus take a look at using the OpenDNS.com for DNS (using the IPs 208.67.222 & 208.67.220.220). It might slove your problem.

You might also want to tell us if you are a kid and your parents control the Administration of your Mac.


----------



## D-Lux (Nov 12, 2009)

hey ya thanks for the reply im not toooo good with the settings for Mac but i went into the network tab and my DNS servers are not the same numbers as you posted so i guess i add them????   what i did do was delete all the recent wifi hubs that i have been picking up as im traveling thru Asia right now and then i added facecrack domain name in the Search Domains box and it seems taht it may be working now howver its really slow going maybe tahts just the network connection issues in the hotel im in right now???? 
and ya no im 35 its my own comp since brand new and i have never done any blocking or parental controls. 

please let me know if it will work better if i add them DNS servers you listed... i


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes using this service will be better if you are in either North America or Europe (they have European servers that work too). It will speed up your surfing using DNS cache. Trust this old network engineer and trust me when I say 99% of ISP DNS servers are behind on the modern times.


----------



## D-Lux (Nov 12, 2009)

hey man ya i added those two numbers to my DNS and OOHH YAAAA im back in business on the ol crackbook!! thanks ALOT for your help oooll wise one


----------

